# Planting switchgrass with corn another twist?



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Would it be feasable to plant RR corn in late April/early May @ 8-10 lbs/acre. Come in 4 weeks later and spray with roundup at 1 qt/acre, followed by a broadcasting of switchgrass seed at 5-6 lbs/acre. I have read the other posts about using Atrazine but I don't have a way to apply it nor do I want to use it with my sandy soil and close proximity to water sources.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Are you trying to grow stunted corn or stunted switchgrass?


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Its feasable but you are not going to get very good seed soil contact with the switchgrass. Broadcasting Switchgrass is a good way to seed it but you need to cultipack it into the surface. If your corn is growing your going to flaten it if you pack down the grass seed. Good luck.

BC


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I returned your PM Chevy jam. It pretty much says the same as what bear creek posted. I gave you a couple other ideas on how to pull it off. As for either one being stunted, it jsut doesnt happen that way. I wish i could post pics of some of the projects I have done with that combo. The switch flourishes between the rows with no impact on properly planted corn. But I have never broadcasted the corn, always used a corn planter. I have done these projects for many years with the "free food plot" results of the corn. If anyone has any questions on how to pull it off, do a search for "corn and switch grass" I have posted the recipe for success a couple of times.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I was hoping I could get away with the easier route. It looks like I need to try to get my rup license so I can get some atrazine. I am sure the farmer next to me could do it but since they are also hunting next to me none of them are to willing to help me out.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

There is another way you can do it I forgot to mention in the PM. 2-4D will work and it is non restricted. You just need to wait about week after the planting to spray. Again, follow all the rules posted prior. You MUST be able to spray to grow successful switchgrass. Eliminating the cool season grasses prior to planting is the utmost concern, broadleafs are easily controlled with 2-4D or atrazine.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Is the 2-4d a pre-emergent or post emergent?


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Its a pre emergent, post germ herbicide labled for corn. Read the label for exact dosage and application.


----------

